# Airtel 599 Postpaid Plan ROCKS !!



## amol48 (Aug 14, 2006)

Guys recently i shifted to airtel postpaid from prepaid and now i think it was  realy a wise decision and i should have done it earlier.

                     I was using airtel FRIENDZ before and my monthly usage was as follows:
1. Outgoing calls - 3000 min (approx.)
2. SMS              - 350 to 400 

                     And so my monthly bill used to go to about 600 or more but never less. Then i came to know about this cool Postpaid plan called as "599-Privilage plan" . Check out its tarrif rates :

1. Outgoing :
a) to any one Airtel no. - 10 paisa per min.
b) all other Airtel nos.   - 30 paise per min.
c)To all other local mobiles - 50 paise per min.
d)TO LL - 80 paise per min.
e)STD calling (MM/LL/WLL) - 1.25 Rs. per min.

2. SMS rates - 50 paise per SMS

PLUS PLUS :

All the below FREE for First two months:
1. Caller tunes
2. 200 SMS (100 Each month)
3. GPRS
4. Intemised billing (for ever)

They are also going to introduce SMS pack in this soon..

Also you know i was not needed to pay any security deposit or activation charges for this !!! Just i filled a form and i got the SIM activated in 2 hours

Its'n this COOL... this offer is in Pune i don know about other places. Is similar offer available else where. Pls inform me. THX


----------



## Pathik (Aug 14, 2006)

in mumbai all plans suck


----------



## mohit sharma (Aug 14, 2006)

* i don't think they would be giving any free talktime on this ?? i mean in 599 rental ? *


----------



## sushantvirdi (Aug 14, 2006)

Will try it..


----------



## amit_at_stg (Aug 15, 2006)

in u.p. i use airtel with advanced rental rs 1500 per year
i enjoy
300 min local m2m
.50 local m2m
1.00 local m2F
2.00 all std

no other hidden (clip etc) charges


----------



## crack_head (Aug 16, 2006)

@Pathiks-I agree with you


----------



## sensationalboy (Aug 16, 2006)

im from mumbai
i have airtel prepaid connection and the charges r
10 paise airtel to airtel
30 paise to any other local phone,whether its a cell or landline
30 paise msg anywhere in india
and 1. sumthin to any phone outside mumbai.
and i can charge with any denomination
now what do u say


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Aug 19, 2006)

sensationalboy said:
			
		

> im from mumbai
> i have airtel prepaid connection and the charges r
> 10 paise airtel to airtel
> 30 paise to any other local phone,whether its a cell or landline
> ...





i too wanna buy airtel prepaid, can u plz tell us more about your prepaid.....


----------



## supernova (Aug 19, 2006)

i need a plan with lowest STD costs in Kolkata.... can anyone suggest
Currently i am using a Hutch Connection with 149 rental

all local M2M @ 50 p
all other local @ Re 1
first 100 H2H sms free thereafter 50 p
all H2H STD @ Re 1
all other STD @ Re 2.25
No Roaming Rental
Free CLIP / Itemised billing
BUT NO GPRS 
My monthly STD usage is approx 1000 min (mainly H2H)

Can anyone suggest a better prepaid / postpaid plan


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 21, 2006)

@supernova.....
take a airtel kolkata lifetime prepaid....e-charge with Rs.300 and enjoy lowest call rate for 6 months, and you also get GPRS on kolkata sim.., don't know about outside WB
A2A=30p/m
A2 other mobiles in WB@60p/m
A2 any other STD and landline@Re.1/m
can't remember SMS rates....

and if you don't want airtel, then go for Reliance SMART, but remember signal strengh is not good and most worst is NO GPRS SERVICE.
charges:
smart to smart@19p/m
smart to other mobile in WB@59p/m
smart to any other STD and landline@Re.1/m
national SMS@25p
jst take a lifetime SMART card , and charge with Rs.250 voucher, and you get lowest plan for lifetime, no monthly rental.... BUT NO GPRS...
now decide, but its only for WB.... don't know about other circles...


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 21, 2006)

here is one best plan of idea...Delhi
rental 499 pm(Youth plan)

1000minutes free everymonth
local idea @49p
local other gsm/wll/landline @99p
5 family and friends no
local idea @25p
others @50p

STD 50p/30secs @mobile/landline/wll
1500 free local sms for 3months
caller tune rental waived for 2 months

some more features added recently..dunno remember right now.
also u can go for 
451rs pm plan in which first 2 mins free to any no (local )
if ur using symbian ph ie nokia ,use minute beep ,will cut d ph within 1.59secs so no more billing....lol gud for short calls!

forgot to add about prepaid
if ur already using ,topup with 98rs voucher tht will migrate ur no to icard

local idea @50p
other local calls 99p
1500sms free for 3months

5 family and friends no u can choose
these are daytime call rates
50p to local gsm nos
25p to local idea nos
50p/30secs to std no 
call rates wont change in night except idea 2 idea
11pm to 7am idea to idea 10p
std sms 25p anywhere in india

also i have heard a scheme in airtel prepaid (delhi) tht for 500bucks u gets 1800 or 1700mins free to A2A and 2 years incoming !!


----------



## supernova (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks TEch masti.... i'll enquire bout both plans and choose one...

BTW in airltel plan is thr a rental pm... i.e. 300 recharge u said fetches any talktime?? and wht are GPRS rates in WB


----------



## amol48 (Aug 21, 2006)

@mohit

no you get full talktime of Rs. 599 on this rental...
Its really awesome from all the plans i have come till now !!!

@neeraj

Idea already provides that plan buddy in MH.. but if your calling is about 4000 min per month then that plan wont fetch you good value for money since its calling rates are high...



			
				return_of_vengeance said:
			
		

> i too wanna buy airtel prepaid, can u plz tell us more about your prepaid.....



In MH you get Airtel FRIENDZ in which you wont be getting full talktime  
1. 5 Airtel nos. @ 10 paise/min (including you)
2. SMS rates :
    a) 10 paise to all airtel mobiles
    b) 25 paise to other local GSM
3. LL/WLL calling : 2.49 (Too expensive)
4. STD calling : 3.65 (anywhere M2M/LL/WLL)

But this plan is too quite good if you call mostly in one circle.

P.S  :  All the Airtel nos. should be FRIENDZ.



			
				return_of_vengeance said:
			
		

> i too wanna buy airtel prepaid, can u plz tell us more about your prepaid.....



In MH you get Airtel FRIENDZ in which you wont be getting full talktime  
1. 5 Airtel nos. @ 10 paise/min (including you)
2. SMS rates :
    a) 10 paise to all airtel mobiles
    b) 25 paise to other local GSM
3. LL/WLL calling : 2.49 (Too expensive)
4. STD calling : 3.65 (anywhere M2M/LL/WLL)

But this plan is too quite good if you call mostly in one circle.

P.S  :  All the Airtel nos. should be FRIENDZ.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 21, 2006)

Lucky ... Stuck here with prepaid ...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 21, 2006)

@supernova...
 no there are no talktime in Rs.300 e-charge for 6 months, it just lower your call charges for 6 months, 
Hutch also started like airtel, but you have to e-charge with Rs.302 for get lower call charge.... charges are same as airtel..
i guess hutch has no unlimited GPRS, and Airtel unlimited GPRS is Rs.249/month only in kolkata circle.., WB circle has no GPRS in prepaid....


----------



## supernova (Aug 25, 2006)

airtel seems to have some special corporate plans... Some rep. will come n visit me. Lets see wht he has to offer..


----------



## amol48 (Sep 13, 2006)

hey guys Airtel has some really cool plans in postpaid e.g. Rs. 299, Rs. 450, Rs. 599 (privelege plans) and 345 alex plans. Those are really awesome plans having call rates jus 0.50 RS. for other GSM networks. Check at the Outlet for details. (Not available on site)


----------



## king007 (Sep 13, 2006)

Amol, can u share some details like call/sms rates on the plans u mentioned and are u in mumbai because in mumbai no operator offers good plans, they all loot subscribers in mumbai...


----------



## amol48 (Sep 14, 2006)

@imranais

(NOTE: In all Privelege plans you get FAT discount of RS. 299, RS. 450, Rs.599 respec.)
For 299- Privelege Plan
Airtel one no.   - 10 Paise/min
Airtel 2 airtel    - 50 Paise/min
Airtel 2 GSM     - 50 Paise/min
Airtel 2 LL/WLL -  1 Re. /min
STD (Flat)        - 1.50 Rs./min 
SMS - 50 paise FLAT...

For 450- Privelege Plan
Airtel one no.   - 10 Paise/min
Airtel 2 airtel    - 30 Paise/min
Airtel 2 GSM     - 50 Paise/min
Airtel 2 LL/WLL -  1 Re. /min
STD (Flat)        - 1.50 Rs./min 
SMS - 50 paise FLAT...

PLUS PLUS :
Caller tune , GPRS,Itemised billing FREE for first two months and first 100 SMS FREE for two months. 

For 599- Privelege Plan
Airtel one no.   - 10 Paise/min
Airtel 2 airtel    - 30 Paise/min
Airtel 2 GSM     - 50 Paise/min
Airtel 2 LL/WLL -  0.80 paise /min
STD (Flat)        - 1.25 Rs./min 
SMS - 50 paise FLAT...

PLUS PLUS :
Caller tune , GPRS,Itemised billing FREE for first two months and first 100 SMS FREE for two months. 


ALEX 345 Plan :

Airtel one no.   - 10 Paise/min
Airtel 2 airtel    - 30 Paise/min
Airtel 2 GSM     - 50 Paise/min
Airtel 2 LL/WLL -  0.80 paise /min
STD (Flat)        - 1.25 Rs./min 
SMS (Flat)        - 50 Paise

But on this 345 rental you wont be getting any FAT discount. 
i.e. your bill will bw 345+ 'Your usage' as per plan rates.
__________
No i am not in mumbai dude... I am from Pune...


----------



## king007 (Sep 14, 2006)

That plans look good Amol, but unfortunately its not for mumbai.

Thanks for posting them dude!


----------



## amol48 (Sep 15, 2006)

guys.. wat abt you ppl... are there such plans elsewhere in india ?? cheaper than these ones ? pls let me know.. THX in advance


----------



## crosswordsguy (Jan 10, 2007)

*@imranais
*
I am having *Alex Plus 299 Plan* in Mumbai circle itself...

Under this plan im having 

All local calls (GSM, WLL, CDMA, Land line) @ .50 paisa
All STD Calls @ 1 Rupee
All SMS flat  @ .50 paisa
All ROAMING incoming and outgoing calls (When logged on to AirTel Network only) flat @ 1 Rupee

Just got to know frm AMOL's post abt FAT which Im not getting nd free 
Caller tune , GPRS, Itemised billing FREE fcrosswor first two months and first 100 SMS FREE for two months. 


Is their any plan whch can beat this...

Byeee..

CROSSWORDSGUY...


----------



## assasin (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm using Airtel postpaid here in WB.
Plan -> Rs.249
CLIP -> Rs.99
Local Calls (2 all mobs inc Airtel ) -> Rs.0.75
LandLine ->Rs.1.50
STD -> Rs.2.40
GPRS (MO) -> Rs.249


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2007)

lifetime prepaid is the best 4 gprs users..


----------



## arunks (Jan 11, 2007)

AIRTEL'S 325 PLAN ROCKS.

1500 ata MIN FREE
AFTERWARDS ata CALLS AT 10 PAISA..

OTHER MOBILES 50 PAISA ALWAYS..


----------



## sanket2007 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Airtel 150 Postpaid Plan ROCKS !!*

Guys recently i shifted to airtel postpaid from prepaid and now i think it was  realy a wise decision and i should have done it earlier.

                     I was using airtel FRIENDZ before and my monthly usage was as follows:
1. Outgoing calls - 5000 min (approx.)
2. SMS              - 350 to 400 

                     And so my monthly bill used to go to about 800 or more but never less. Then i came to know about this cool Postpaid plan called as "150- Combo plan" . Check out its tarrif rates :

1. Outgoing :
a) all other Airtel nos.   - 10 paise per min.
b)To all other local mobiles - 50 paise per min.
c)TO LL - 1 Rs. paise per min.
d)STD calling (MM/LL/WLL) - 1.25 Rs. per min.

2. SMS rates - 30 paise per SMS

PLUS PLUS :

All the below FREE for Every months:
1. Caller tunes
2. 150 SMS Each month
3. Intemised billing (for ever)
4. 1500 Ato A calls free

They are also going to introduce SMS pack in this soon..

Also you know i was not needed to pay any security deposit or activation charges for this !!! Just i filled a form and i got the SIM activated in 2 hours

Its'n this COOL... this offer is in Pune i don know about other places. Is similar offer available else where. Pls inform me. THX[/quote]


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 8, 2008)

VODAFONE ROX!!!

Here goes:-

Vodafone kolkata talk 299

V2V-30p
V 2 others-60p
STD- 1.5
gprs- 1 paise/kb

SMS:-

V2V-30p
V 2 others -60p

Monthly rental of 299 with Rs 100 worth of talktime free.

My topups-

Rs 148- 1500 minutes of free voda to voda talktime
rs 51 -500 smses free
25- std Re 1.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 8, 2008)

@Mumbaiikars - Which plan is best?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 8, 2008)

*In that case, SPICE Punjab kicks ass *

Spice to Spice - 10 Paise (Any spice....not just 1 number and there are about 25 Lakh Spice clients here )
Spice to other - 75 Paise


*Rent Rs 35 per month*


----------



## krates (Jul 8, 2008)

idea rox as always ..........

dunno about calling plans

but i enjoy my free GPRS all the time


----------



## casanova (Jul 8, 2008)

Airtel plans do rock but airtel sucks big time. I was using Airtel since a few years but recently when I applied for a VIP number, I faced the worst of their services and they in turn faced my wrath.

I have now applied for Idea. My plan costs me 200 bucks monthly (It is corporate plan)
200 Mins local calls free
200 local/national sms free
Free CUG in my company
Calls to mobile (local) - 40 paise
Calls to landline (local) - 80 paise
Std calls - 1 Re
SMS Local/national - 30 paise
SMS application/ International - 3/5 Rs

Though I am still waiting for my VIP number to be activated


----------



## dreams (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi guys, recentlt I relocated to delhi and opted a vodafone postpaid plan from a local dealer..they told after verification the numbers gets activated..verification was done and still it is not activated..went to vodafone store and they told it will get activated withi 2 days..still nothing..its been 15 days now..got fedup and went to airtel store and asked the plan in which roaming and std are cheaper.

he gave me a plan 599.

First 599 rs. is free (Including local, std, roaming, sms)

Plus 100 incoming minutes free while roaming.

After 599 rs. everything is 1 rupee (local, std, all sms, roaming incoming and outgoing)

I am thankful to Airtel as of now.

What a great plan. 

Vodafone sucks.


----------



## manusag (Jul 17, 2008)

m in mumbai n using airtel postpaid( corporate plan). rs 199 rental
local call to any network--- 30p
to landline  --- 60p
100 sms free every month (30p per sms aftr exhausting my 100 sms limit)
STD    --- rs 1.0


----------



## nvidia (Jul 17, 2008)

SMS is too expensive in this plan..
I'm on spice though the network sucks big time, the tariff is good:
50p to all mobiles and LL 
2000SMS free PM
Daily rental 1ruppee..


----------



## indujoe7 (Jun 13, 2009)

i have best plan for students.....
This plan is available in pune and with me only not even in Gallery also u can check it out.
Plan name Gold 800
rent of 300/-
Clip =0
in rental u'll set 300mins free(any mobile & LL across Mah/Mub/Goa)
& 300 (national+local) sms Free.

o/g call rates 
Airtel to Any mobile 50 p/m
airtel to LL 50 p/m
sms after 300 sms is 50 p/m(L+N)

& to 5 airtel no(it can be prepaid/postpaid) is 20 p/m (no of Mah & Goa)

Contact me :+91 9730766016


----------

